# please! Zombie animated fogger help



## Dlombo (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi guys recently joined forum , looks great do far!

I am in process of setting up my Gaseous Zombie Fogger Animated Prop. I just purchased the walmart Gremmy "the fog machine" with remote, which was advised its compatible. The zombie is coming Monday FedEx, so without seeing to review specs on my own , I took the walmart employees word and paid 30.00 for the machine. I've been searching all over the Internet for a clearer understanding if whether or not the machine is compatible to work with the animated prop. Needless to say I found nothing pertaining to installing hoses , adapters or connectors to the Gemmy 400w machine.

I really need your input to conclude my Halloween display! This is what I have please let me know if this will or won't work together. Also if not, what is suggested to be used with the zombie prop?

Zombie:





Fog machine: 
http://m.target.com/p/gemmy-fog-machine-400w-mini-silver/-/A-14077960

Will these work?
Thanks!

Dan


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I looked at both videos and you should be perfectly fine.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

agreed


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

It's the exact same setup I used last year with no problems. Same zombie, same Walmart fogger. Actually, ANY fogger will work with the zombie, the head moves side to side by use of an internal motor. All the fogger does is blow through a hose attached to the head from the back of the unit. I think the only problem might be a larger fogger produces more heat at the nozzle and may melt the hose attachment. As an aside, I really like the prop, but it is built pretty flimsy and could probably use a little help with some aluminum reinforcement.


----------

